# Lobster! need opinions!



## veganchick

Ok, so I was thinking about rescueing a lobster from my local grocery store (I know, I am an idiot what is too obsessed with animals, but I hate walking by those pitiful guys!!)..... I am doing some resaerch on them right now. I would like to know if there is a chance that a store lobster will live if I rescue one. How big do they get? How long do they live? What size tank, and what environment. Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Cody

Umm... I have never heard of this before. I have no idea what kind of care they require, but if you want an easy, good looking lobster, than get a Purple Lobster.

And I doubt those guys would live very long, giving the conditions they are already in.


----------



## Lupin

Most lobsters you get are far too big for most tanks. If I were you, I'd simply cook it. A lot of these are not meant to be kept as pets.


----------



## veganchick

Lupin said:


> Most lobsters you get are far too big for most tanks. If I were you, I'd simply cook it. A lot of these are not meant to be kept as pets.


That is the most terrible thing I have ever heard. It is really cruel. I am trying not to say anything that I really shouldn't say right now..... Is a 100g big enough? I found a free one on freecycle! I Also would like to know where to get something to keep the tank cool..... I heard they like it between 30-40 degrees F!!! Lupin, please don't reply again if you are going to sa I should kill an innocint creature, I do not beleive in this at all, and I wish that ppl would stop thinking like that... I am sorry that get so offensive about this subject, but I just errr get angry when people abuse animals. Sorry. but again DON'T reply if you are gonna say to freakin kill this poor creature. I just want to get one lobster. I could feel that atleast thta one lobster can be happy. I'm not usually this defensive, just havin a bad day, so if anone has advice on keeping a lobster and nursing it back to health please tell me!!


----------



## Cody

...

I'm just going to say you will need a $400 chiller for one if you really want to do this.

And, why would you want a scavenger that hides 24/7 when you can have a reef, or at least FOWLR?


----------



## catfishtabbi

Hi,seen it was u. Well you will need a chiller for sure, 100g would seem generous at first but eventually get too small. Its true a maine lobster can reach 25 lbs ! True too that the second its taken from the water it beging to... well decompose. If you'd like to try to get one in as fresh as possible you can find a specialty marine store and dedicate it.Best to you, hope your nights good.


----------



## veganchick

Cody said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just going to say you will need a $400 chiller for one if you really want to do this.
> 
> And, why would you want a scavenger that hides 24/7 when you can have a reef, or at least FOWLR?


Well, I definently think lobsters are far from pretty, but i don't care! I DON"T CARE if i have to spend money on an animal that I hardly ever see! I DON'T CARE if they cost money, you see ever creature on earth is God's creature. They are all beautiful in their own way. IDC how much an animal costs, or how ugly they are bcuz they need someone to save them. This is gonna be a long term project, and I no its gonna cost alot, but I can't walk by the lobster isle, knowing that the lobster is gonna end up scalded alive cuz a spoiled brat is hungry! I am sorry, but they just don't deserve this! I mean I could spend less money on prettier things, but I'm not doing this for looks. I'm doing this cuz animals don't deserve to die the way lobsters do. I know its hard to understand my point to alot of you, but I really do have a reason for this, so please NO MORE RUDE COMMENTS! I know what I want to do and I will do it. I ust need some advice on lobster care please. thank u.


----------



## veganchick

catfishtabbi said:


> Hi,seen it was u. Well you will need a chiller for sure, 100g would seem generous at first but eventually get too small. Its true a maine lobster can reach 25 lbs ! True too that the second its taken from the water it beging to... well decompose. If you'd like to try to get one in as fresh as possible you can find a specialty marine store and dedicate it.Best to you, hope your nights good.


thanks. I'll get a chiller. What do u think about a 500g split in 2? so I could have 2 lobsters with 250g each??? Ok? Oh, and this is a LONG TERM project so it'll be a LONG time before I get the tank up and running. Thank you for being polite!


----------



## dramaqueen

veganchick, if this is what you want to do and you are willing to invest money and the effort to do this, then I say go for it.


----------



## onefish2fish

dramaqueen said:


> veganchick, if this is what you want to do and you are willing to invest money and the effort to do this, then I say go for it.


 
i agree 100% with this, but on the flip side no offense these lobsters are selected for diner just like cows and chickens.
i also suggest starting your research now since this will be a "long term" project.


----------



## catfishtabbi

veganchick said:


> thanks. I'll get a chiller. What do u think about a 500g split in 2? so I could have 2 lobsters with 250g each??? Ok? Oh, and this is a LONG TERM project so it'll be a LONG time before I get the tank up and running. Thank you for being polite!


OMG i can only imagine it would be awesome and you can keep lobsters together.They form a cute little chain gang and walk backwards, always watching thier back! Do you have room for this? i'll be back in 30minutes.


----------



## Lupin

veganchick said:


> That is the most terrible thing I have ever heard. It is really cruel. I am trying not to say anything that I really shouldn't say right now..... Is a 100g big enough? I found a free one on freecycle! I Also would like to know where to get something to keep the tank cool..... I heard they like it between 30-40 degrees F!!! Lupin, please don't reply again if you are going to sa I should kill an innocint creature, I do not beleive in this at all, and I wish that ppl would stop thinking like that... I am sorry that get so offensive about this subject, but I just errr get angry when people abuse animals. Sorry. but again DON'T reply if you are gonna say to freakin kill this poor creature. I just want to get one lobster. I could feel that atleast thta one lobster can be happy. I'm not usually this defensive, just havin a bad day, so if anone has advice on keeping a lobster and nursing it back to health please tell me!!


 Veganchick, do what you will but I stated my opinion enough. Each of us is entitled to our own opinion. There is no need for you to tell me what I can or cannot say. If you are willing to go through all this process for a lobster, then it's your choice. I'm done henceforth from this thread as you wish.


----------



## veganchick

Lupin said:


> Veganchick, do what you will but I stated my opinion enough. Each of us is entitled to our own opinion. There is no need for you to tell me what I can or cannot say. If you are willing to go through all this process for a lobster, then it's your choice. I'm done henceforth from this thread as you wish.


 Haha.... trust me, I will. I just don't get how people can eat these gorgeous creatuers!


----------



## veganchick

catfishtabbi said:


> OMG i can only imagine it would be awesome and you can keep lobsters together.They form a cute little chain gang and walk backwards, always watching thier back! Do you have room for this? i'll be back in 30minutes.


 wow! They can go in together??? I thought they didn't get along! This is gona be AWESOME!!!!!! Thanks for bein so supportive!


----------



## Cody

veganchick said:


> Haha.... trust me, I will. I just don't get how people can eat these gorgeous creatuers!


Well, they _are_ tasty...

You may want to do a very low light tank for the benefit. You would need it in a very low traffic area as well.

And do you have any plans for filtration, stocking, setup, etc? It sounds like you know almost nothing and need some more research. Remember, only bad things happen fast.

And no offense, but I still don't get why you would want a Main Lobster. Purples or the like are much prettier, and the Mains are ugly and way too common.


----------



## onefish2fish

how about a peacock mantis shrimp


----------



## Cody

Now that would be fun.


----------



## veganchick

Cody said:


> Well, they _are_ tasty...
> 
> You may want to do a very low light tank for the benefit. You would need it in a very low traffic area as well.
> 
> And do you have any plans for filtration, stocking, setup, etc? It sounds like you know almost nothing and need some more research. Remember, only bad things happen fast.
> 
> And no offense, but I still don't get why you would want a Main Lobster. Purples or the like are much prettier, and the Mains are ugly and way too common.


I have actually done quite alot of research. and I have already said this a billion times, IDC if its ugly! I am doin it to find a lobster at a store (that would live a super sucky life) and give him a chance. I <3 all animals, and i really don't care too much what this lobster looks like, or how many there are. I just reaally wanna do this. Ok?


----------



## veganchick

onefish2fish said:


> how about a peacock mantis shrimp


 Thanks, but I'm just doin this to sorta give a lobster that would be eaten another chance...... Thanks anyway for ur suggestion


----------



## Sucidemonkey

Id say the toughest part would be affording the stuff. The lobster will most likley have its spirit crushed and will no longer want to Walk around.

They put rubber bands on their claws cause when they dont have enough room the will fight. They only walk together when they Migrate in the Wild. 

What do Maine Lobsters eat?
Mussels, clams, urchins and flounder. They may also eat other lobsters of their own kind...that is the reason why you may see rubber bands around their claws.



You Need a Good Relible Chiller which is Not going to be Quite. From what i learned on the TV is that lobsters live deep in the Ocean. So i dont know how well they are going to survive in an aquarium because I think they need a certain amount of PRESSURE to live.
Lobsters have compound eyes, that is, their eyes are made up of thousands of tiny eyes that are very sensitive to light.

What type of habitat do these lobsters prefer?
Rocky bottoms or dense seaweed.


----------



## onefish2fish

believe it or not the lobster is prob. going to be the cheapest thing out of everything needed for this tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

That is very interesting info.


----------



## Sucidemonkey

I have too always wanted to save The lobsters are the grocery store. I Know what you want to do is noble. But The best thing you could do is Buy the Lobsters and set them free. I dont want to sound mean and i know your determined to do this but think of this. Its Not easy to have a lobster as a Pet, if it was everyone would be raising them and breeding them for food. You would only be Prolonging its miserable Life in Captivity. Release it. If you love something let it go. If it comes back, then flush it again. 

Sincerely, a fellow Animal Lover.


----------



## Lupin

Sucidemonkey said:


> I have too always wanted to save The lobsters are the grocery store. I Know what you want to do is noble. But The best thing you could do is Buy the Lobsters and set them free. I dont want to sound mean and i know your determined to do this but think of this. Its Not easy to have a lobster as a Pet, if it was everyone would be raising them and breeding them for food. You would only be Prolonging its miserable Life in Captivity. Release it. If you love something let it go. If it comes back, then flush it again.
> 
> Sincerely, a fellow Animal Lover.


 Then there comes the issue of whether a captive-bred animal has parasites that no wild counterparts have immunity against. Suicidemonkey, your post may be interpreted that releasing a captive-bred specimen is fine. Check the laws and consider the consequences when planning to release a specimen.


----------



## Cody

Agreed. 

And you do know that there are millions of other lobsters out there?


----------



## Sucidemonkey

You do know that there was One Class that raised 3,300 dollars and released 300 main Lobsters back into the wild?

and no cody i didnt know that there is millions of others lobsters out there? I FIGURED THAT THERE WAS ONLY THE 33 LOBSTERS AT THE GROCERY STORE AROUND?

and Lupin, i don't believe there is any releasing laws though i see your point with the parasite thing.


----------



## onefish2fish

Sucidemonkey said:


> If it comes back, then flush it again.


never, i repeat never flush or release an animal. if its alive, if its dead, if its a plant, snail, fish, hamster, if it goes to a septic tank or to the sewer, never flush anything or release anything into the wild. disease or no disease it still will have eating patterns that can alter the ecosystem.

if you are un-aware we have restrictions on species due to flushing and releasing captive animals. i dont know about you but i do not want more restrictions on what i wish to keep.


----------



## Sucidemonkey

**Group Pays $3,300 To Free 300 Maine Lobsters**
Apr 11, 2007 3:51 pm US/Eastern

(AP) PORTLAND, Maine Three hundred lobsters have a new lease on life thanks to an anonymous group that secured their release in Maine.

The episode unfolded in the midst of a lobster shortage and record prices when a group of young people arrived at New Meadows Lobster Pound declaring that lobsters are “God’s creatures” and deserved a shot at freedom, said owner Pete McAleney.

Freedom, however, came at a cost.

The group paid nearly $3,400 in cash to buy all of his one-claw lobsters — known as “culls” — at a cost of $11.25 apiece, McAleney said.

“We told them they’re going to get caught again and they said, ‘That’s OK. We just want them to have a chance before they get caught again,”‘ McAleney said. “I don’t know if they go around and free chickens and cows or what.”

The story quickly made the grounds on the waterfront.

Only one other Portland lobster dealer, Harbor Fish Market, reported selling lobsters to someone who wanted to release them. Nick Alfiero, whose family owns the fish market, declined to discuss the transaction.


----------



## Sucidemonkey

onefish2fish said:


> never, i repeat never flush or release an animal. if its alive, if its dead, if its a plant, snail, fish, hamster, if it goes to a septic tank or to the sewer, never flush anything or release anything into the wild. disease or no disease it still will have eating patterns that can alter the ecosystem.
> 
> if you are un-aware we have restrictions on species due to flushing and releasing captive animals. i dont know about you but i do not want more restrictions on what i wish to keep.


it was a joke on a saying. Holy Cow Mr.Flush Police.

-edit


Sorry, just got back from releasing a bunch of snake heads in local rivers and lakes. What did i miss?


----------



## mags2313

What an exciting thread! I read it right to the end... Even though I think it's bonkers...I wish you all the most success to you and your lobsters!!!


----------



## beweeb

mags2313 said:


> What an exciting thread! I read it right to the end... Even though I think it's bonkers...I wish you all the most success to you and your lobsters!!!


haha me too :lol:


----------



## Twistersmom

This is just my opinion.... If you buy a lobster from a store, they are going to replace it with another. If you realy want to "SAVE A LOBSTER" the best way would be to encourage people not to buy them or eat them. If the ones at the stores are not selling, they will not restock! I would imagine keeping the lobsters in the stores cost money, if they are not making a profit they would quit carrying lobsters all together.


----------



## veganchick

Twistersmom said:


> This is just my opinion.... If you buy a lobster from a store, they are going to replace it with another. If you realy want to "SAVE A LOBSTER" the best way would be to encourage people not to buy them or eat them. If the ones at the stores are not selling, they will not restock! I would imagine keeping the lobsters in the stores cost money, if they are not making a profit they would quit carrying lobsters all together.


Ahh, but all that you have to do is go to a store that the lobster section is going out of buisness, then if you buy one it WON'T be restocked! Now suicide monkey, you said I should let the lobster into the wild, but I live in Kansas which is just about as far away from the ocean as you can get! What if I found some wa to afford a truley GIANT tank, like 1,000 plus gallons, and put in 2 or 3 lobsters, and had some low lighting, I think this would work out ok.... I am gonna try to make it look as much like their natural habbitat as possible!!!


----------



## veganchick

mags2313 said:


> What an exciting thread! I read it right to the end... Even though I think it's bonkers...I wish you all the most success to you and your lobsters!!!


LOL! I get that alot! jk..... sorta!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sucidemonkey

I want to reiterate that lobsters will eat each other.


----------



## KatPhish9

Hey, I know this is a strange project to most people but you are not the first to try it and I hope you wont be the last. The way that most grocery stores house their lobsters is really cruel. I'll try to help you with your research. ( I'm on vacation and bored out of my mind lol). So here are a couple of sites that I thought might be helpful.

Lobster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rex the giant lobster finds home thanks to benefactors
Sympathetic Customers Save Giant Lobsters From the Pot (washingtonpost.com)

and here are some keeping lobsters at home pages. Skim the first one, some of these people are a bit crazy lol.

Caring for your pet lobster | Ask Metafilter

Holy Spirit Interactive Kids: Pets 4 Us - Lobsters

Keep your eyes on this one. It really does not have much now but people may add to it over time
Pet Lobster [Experience]? - Yahoo! Answers

This one looks REALLY good...
Q: Pet Maine Lobster - Pet Care Experts Answer!

Ok i hope i helped you out. drop me a line if you need anymore help. Like I said I'm home on vacation and BORED lol. The people on this site have been just so helpful to me with my Betta baby Vinny so i really wanted the chance to help someone in return. Good luck on your venture Darlin'! And please keep me in the loop I really hope this goes as well as you hope!


----------



## Sucidemonkey




----------



## onefish2fish

veganchick said:


> a truley GIANT tank, like 1,000 plus gallons


a bucket of salt is about $50 and makes up about 160 gallons give or take. Thats 10x(+) buckets to begin with with about 1 bucket for a water change.

$500 to just get salt in it, RO water is .50 (a gallon) at my LFS (unless you make your own where a unit cost about $100-200+) a unit to handle that size tank would prob. be in the (300-400+ range)
1,000 gallon tank is going to need vortechs for flow which are $400 powerheads, if not atleast Koralia4s or 5s, a refractometer, test kits, sand isnt cheap, a custom metal stand isnt cheap, live rock goes for $5-10 a pound! your going to need ATLEAST 1,000lbs at the minimum to act as your filtration which 1,000 x 5-10 = $5,000-10,000. Even if you buy low quality base rock at $2 a pound that is still $2,000. Plus various other things at expense. Im just putting prices out there so you can realize if you want to do this how much your really going to need to save and what your going to need.


----------



## Sucidemonkey

didnt she once talk about Wanting to Get sea horses?


----------



## cerianthus

Cody said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just going to say you will need a $400 chiller for one if you really want to do this.
> 
> And, why would you want a scavenger that hides 24/7 when you can have a reef, or at least FOWLR?


 
Definitely Chiller is required.!!! Given proper rock layout, can be seen in open but must glue the rock well or use heavy Rocks.


----------



## ajmckay

Hmmm.... I think this is an interesting project... While I don't agree that people shouldn't eat animals, I do agree that we should treat them with respect. For that reason I only buy captive-bred specimens for my marine tank (which I don't eat, but I consider it to be less stressful on the fish and the environment).

If you're going to attempt this, then just be sure you're in it for the long haul... Compared to being improperly cared for and experiencing a slow, agonizing death by the hand of a well-intentioned caretaker; I think being scalded for 1/2 a second in boiling water would be a great way to go... (Heck, I would rather be boiled than ripped apart alive by the numerous marine animals that naturally feed on lobsters!).

Anyways you're probably sick of "advice", so back to your questions... To do this cheaply I would build a shallow tank out of blocks (the large cement blocks used in building construction). Since lobsters are bottom dwellers make the tank shallow and have as much bottom area as possible. Build the tank into a basement floor or something so that you can see the tank from above only. Paint the inside with a waterproof pool paint a white or blue color so you can see the lobster. I wouldn't use sand and a small amount of live rock should suffice if you can use that to seed other base rocks, perhaps just enough to make a few caves in the middle. It would also help to have the tank be circular, since lobsters are known to shoot backwards at alarming speeds and having a circular tank would reduce the impact of ramming into a wall. My thought here is to rely on insulation for keeping the water cool. Find out what the particular temperature and salinity requirements of different lobster species are (I'm sure there are a few varieties available at different stores) and get one that you can reasonably afford to care for. I don't think you should just proclaim that cost is not an issue because eventually it will be... Since they are scavengers I don't think you'll have much trouble feeding them... I think you'll have to be careful though and feel them fish/mollusks or other meaty foods in a feeding trap of sorts so that the mess is contained and you can remove the leftovers when the lobster is finished and it doesn't pollute the water. Filtration should be simple enough, but you will probably need less flow, but plenty of aeration. 

Another idea to aid you is to call your local grocers and fish markets and ask whether the lobsters they sell are caught or farmed... While it doesn't help the farmed animals I think consuming farmed animals is generally better than disrupting the delicate natural habitats. Do some research yourself on the costs and quality of each type of lobster and maybe you could convince some of the stores to switch to farmed lobsters. Good luck.


----------



## Cody

Sucidemonkey said:


>


My new favorite cartoon strip. 

Onefish is probably right on, if not on the lesser side of the money your spending. This is just silly.


----------



## onefish2fish

ajmckay said:


> I only buy captive-bred specimens for my marine tank (which I don't eat, but I consider it to be less stressful on the fish and the environment).
> 
> If you're going to attempt this, then just be sure you're in it for the long haul... Compared to being improperly cared for and experiencing a slow, agonizing death by the hand of a well-intentioned caretaker; I think being scalded for 1/2 a second in boiling water would be a great way to go... (Heck, I would rather be boiled than ripped apart alive by the numerous marine animals that naturally feed on lobsters!).
> 
> I wouldn't use sand and a small amount of live rock should suffice if you can use that to seed other base rocks, perhaps just enough to make a few caves in the middle Filtration should be simple enough, but you will probably need less flow, but plenty of aeration.


Right on, buying captive bred animals is the way to go. In the wild some lobsters form a simbiodic relationship with eels. The lobsters sit outside the eels hole and when a predator comes to eat the lobster the eel comes out and eats the predator, pretty cool huh? :lol:
I actually disagree on the sand, live rock and "filtration" issue. These things if done correctly are your "filtration." You may even want to consider a quality protien skimmer as well.


----------



## NMrayn

OK so i gotta put my 2 cents in on this, I am an animal lover but this does seem a lil odd. I understand what you want to do, but this of this: The lobster is already dieing from the way it it treated, and like someone said you keeping it would only prolong how thsi animal suffers. ANd what if u got it home and NOTHING was right for it? How would you feel about that, that u didnt save it but coused it to die? I sat the best thing to do is boycot the store/company untill they improve the way they are treated becouse no matter what you do people will eat animals. 
From the tanks u have you have never delt with salt water animals before, so how ready are u to care of an animal that no one really knows about? BUt i do say congrats on you wanting to do this and its nice to know that people care, if u REALLY want to do this i would try contacting a aquarum and see what info a peron there can give you, and maybe they can also help u buy taking the lobster in there place.


----------



## veganchick

onefish2fish said:


> a bucket of salt is about $50 and makes up about 160 gallons give or take. Thats 10x(+) buckets to begin with with about 1 bucket for a water change.
> 
> $500 to just get salt in it, RO water is .50 (a gallon) at my LFS (unless you make your own where a unit cost about $100-200+) a unit to handle that size tank would prob. be in the (300-400+ range)
> 1,000 gallon tank is going to need vortechs for flow which are $400 powerheads, if not atleast Koralia4s or 5s, a refractometer, test kits, sand isnt cheap, a custom metal stand isnt cheap, live rock goes for $5-10 a pound! your going to need ATLEAST 1,000lbs at the minimum to act as your filtration which 1,000 x 5-10 = $5,000-10,000. Even if you buy low quality base rock at $2 a pound that is still $2,000. Plus various other things at expense. Im just putting prices out there so you can realize if you want to do this how much your really going to need to save and what your going to need.


 Thanks, I know! i'm just not sure how I'm gonna get the money. I mean I raise that much for animal shelters in a few months, but idk how to riase that 4 myself! lol..... thanks tho


----------



## dramaqueen

This is going to be quite a project, and expensive, too!!


----------



## Sucidemonkey

the 10,000 USD you will spend to buy a setup like that and then kill the 1 lobster could of been used to save 700+lobsters and release them!


----------



## McFishin'

I would like to say: this was very entertaining .


----------

